# Okay..problem again since January..skin infection?



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I checked the ingredients on the canned food I was adding and his regular food. Heres the ingredients. I wonder if its a chicken allergy. 

Blue Buffalo Turducken
Chicken, Chicken Broth, Water, Turkey, Duck, Peas, Egg, Potato Starch, Whole Potatoes, Carrots, Guar Gum, Natural Flavor, Salt, Sodium Phosphate, Potassium Chloride, Vitamin A Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Niacin (Vitamin B3), d-Calcium Pantothenate (Vitamin B5), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Biotin (Vitamin B7), Folic Acid (Vitamin B9), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate, Choline Chloride

Pro Plan Salmon/Rice
Salmon, brewers rice, canola meal, oat meal, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), fish meal (natural source of glucosamine), salmon meal (natural source of glucosamine), pearled barley, brewers dried yeast, animal digest, salt, potassium chloride, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, Vitamin E supplement, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), manganese sulfate, niacin, calcium carbonate, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite.	

He was doing fine on just the food and normal treats he gets, then I added the above canned for a few days (yesterday night was the last bit added) then these new pork treats. These treats have Barley, Pork, Oats, Apples, Natural Smoke flavor and Rosemary.

I dont think rosemary as theres rosemary in the treats hes had before with his food. I wonder if its the Chicken, Duck or Turkey in the canned food. I think im on to something...


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

If you think it is the canned food, don't give it to him and see if the bumps clear up and if he does not develop any new ones. Then you would have your answer.
Wow, the vet offices there are closed for a long weekend, do you guys observe Easter that long? In Germany Friday is a holiday and then Easter Monday. I think stores are open though on Saturday, don't know about vet clinics though. I have not been back to Germany since 1993.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Good Friday every thing is closed as its a stat holiday. But because vets are closed Sunday anyway and closed Easter Monday even though its not a stat holiday they figure why even bother opening on Saturday for the few hours. Here on Saturday they only open from 9am-1pm...


----------

